# How do I install 2" polytape on my existing wood gates?



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

I installed 2 rows of 2" polytape around my backyard fence perimeter but I have 3 wood gates and I have absolutely no idea how to use the polytape to electrify that area. Does anyone have any idea how to do this? I went online and you find lots of things but just for poly wire and not for polytape. Please help!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

You can either attach some lumber to each side of the gate posts vertically (make sure they're higher than your horse can raise it's head) and run the tape above, vertically up the lumber, and over the gates....would look like this |----|. Or, attach the tape at existing level to an insulated gate hook that you would unhook each time you use the gate.

Zareba® Poly Tape Gate Handle Kit, Model # GHKPTW-Z | Fi-Shock

Personally, if you're not using the gates very often, I'd just use lumber to raise the height of the wire overhead, and forego gate hooks except where needed.


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

I use 2 of the gates everyday and the big one is used every two weeks. So I can use it across the gate without having to go under ground like they say with polywire right? Do I have to use any insulators on the gate itself? I bought these polytape buckles that are for using those gate handles.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

omarroll71 said:


> I use 2 of the gates everyday and the big one is used every two weeks. So I can use it across the gate without having to go under ground like they say with polywire right? Do I have to use any insulators on the gate itself? I bought these polytape buckles that are for using those gate handles.


No insulators on the actual gate needed. Run the poly tape about 4 to 6 inches above the top of the gate to allow for sagging of the tape over time.


----------

